# Best hamburger I've had in Houston......."Burger Guys"



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I recently went to "Burger Guys" that i heard about from my uncle on Westheimer between Kirkwood and Dairy Ashford. Since im in culinary school I like food but creative food as well. Everyone says the best burgers are these greasy, juicy burger with lettuce and tomato and onion. Well Burger Guys has creative burgers with about 15 different burgers and about 5 different hotdogs with a twist. I had the houstonian with fries........talk about juicy and great flavor. Buns are light and awesome, meat is quality mean and juicy as could be. These boys know how to make a burger. Their soda fountain is all vintage sodas made with real cane sugar, no fructose corn syrup.........you gotta try the dublin Dr. Pepper. The only way this place could be better is if they served an ice cold beer with it! :cheers::brew: Anyone been to Burger Guys? What burger did you have there? Thoughts?:bounce::bounce:

www.theburgerguys.com

S4L


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i'm in for a taste, maybe. duck fat sounds good for the fries.

how much was the houstonian?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

My mouth is running but my heart says don't think about it


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> My mouth is running but my heart says don't think about it


and your wallet sez "that much for a burger??,
what are you, stupid?"


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

ralph7 said:


> and your wallet sez "that much for a burger??,
> what are you, stupid?"


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

not all of the burgers are on the website, they add and remove burgers daily I believe. The houstonianIi got isn't the same as the houston on the menu. The houstonian had the ale mustard, swiss, grilled onions and grilled jalapenos with the onion bacon jam. It was really good. Not the cheapest burgers though. Definitely not a place to eat at everyday, but hey, I don't mind pay a little extra for a good burger once and a while. the fries and onion strings were real good with the different sauces


----------



## gold_glove (Feb 24, 2012)

You should try little bitty burger barn off of Pinemont and Antoine. They have many different types of burgers that are all excellent quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Ya'll havent had a burger till you've been to Joe's in San Antoniio


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've eaten at Burger Guys and Itty Bitty.

BG gets the nod for most creative (and more expensive) burgers.

Itty Bitty had a better burger, IMHO


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Blackgar said:


> Ya'll havent had a burger till you've been to Joe's in San Antoniio


Wait a minute, are you talking about that small shack Joe's? heres a link to the Joe's i know of in SA. Use to be old skinny white lady running it by herself with about 5 or 6 bar stools and thats it?

http://www.sanantonioburger.com/2009/11/review-40-joes-hamburger-place.html


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Joe's in SA takes me back to when i was in elementary school. When my grandpa was alive, him and my dad would take my brother and I there and get burgers EVERY time we visited them in SA. Now my grandparents both passed away, we never go back to SA, but i sure could go for a Joe's hamburger right now! simple, but great burgers. All about the gravy she put on them

S4L


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Little Bitty is Great!! Good people and good food. Petrol station makes a pretty good burger too.:cheers:


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

That houstonian burger sounds like a little piece of heaven.


----------



## Tied Knot (Apr 8, 2006)

I agree. Bitty Burger Barn is hard to beat. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Tied Knot said:


> I agree. Bitty Burger Barn is hard to beat.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Must be good to make your first post. I'm sold! Only took you 6 years! Come back soon! lol


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Great post. Can't wait to go


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Eat burgers not chicken!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> Great post. Can't wait to go


Which one? Burger guys or little bitty burger barn? Jive never tried little bitty burger barn, I'm going to have to try it sometime


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I love hamburgers


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> Eat burgers not chicken!


A new franchise just born, "Cow Fil La" - Eat more Moo!


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

If your ever in Manvel try the burger barn on Hwy 6 the bacon cheddar burger is a religious experience plus they have many more choices 19 to be exact even one with peanut butter. The guy that owns this place also has a burger barn in hebbronville go figure. price is great too $8 for a burger drink and fries.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

#2 all the way with a jalapeno on the side from WB. I'm hungry dammit!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

saltwater4life said:


> Which one? Burger guys or little bitty burger barn? Jive never tried little bitty burger barn, I'm going to have to try it sometime


little bitty burger guys.
dwarfs serving sliders. :smile:


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

All I can say Champburger is the best!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Where is Little Bitty?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

*http://tinyurl.com/7m8oqya*


----------



## gold_glove (Feb 24, 2012)

Always a great link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> *http://tinyurl.com/7m8oqya*


I know better than to click that


----------



## gold_glove (Feb 24, 2012)

So you learned to do it yourself? Or did you see my post that said it was near Antoine and Pinemont?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

> All I can say Champburger is the best!


X2, been eating there for years and years!!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Ya gotta be kidding! Christians on Hempstead for a real man's burger :dance:


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

The Bellaire Special at the Bellaire Broiler Burger. Nothing finer. Been around about 40 years.


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

Second the burger barn in Manvel - the Royal Barn Burger with a fried egg and bacon is the bomb. A true coronary on a bun, it sure is good.

Sent from my PI39100 using Board Express


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Fishin' Fool said:


> Second the burger barn in Manvel - the Royal Barn Burger with a fried egg and bacon is the bomb. A true coronary on a bun, it sure is good.
> 
> Sent from my PI39100 using Board Express


A third for the Burger Barn. It rocks. Fiesta dog is good also. The place has a steady flow of customers. I go by it every day.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Haven't been back in years ... thanks for the reminder.



curmudgeon said:


> The Bellaire Special at the Bellaire Broiler Burger. Nothing finer. Been around about 40 years.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Tookies!!!! Best around!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I am still on the quest to find the perfect burger.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Speaking of burgers, The Houston Press has announced their "March Madness" burger bracket for 2012. Some good burgers in there.

Last year, Jonathan's the Rub won. Looks like a lot of new contestants for this year to mix things up a bit. 2011 is in the archives somewhere to see how the brackets played out.

For the record. The Rub does have one of the best burgers in town.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is the link to the 2012 Burger bracket...

http://www.houstonpress.com/microsites/burger-bracket/

I tried Hubcap Grill over the weekend. It was pretty darn good. I don't know about knocking off Itty Bitty though.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Bayscout22 said:


> Here is the link to the 2012 Burger bracket...
> 
> http://www.houstonpress.com/microsites/burger-bracket/
> 
> I tried Hubcap Grill over the weekend. It was pretty darn good. I don't know about knocking off Itty Bitty though.


Thanks for posting the link. I couldn't get it to come up at work, so wasn't sure if it was our firewall, or HP's site.

Their "eating our words" blog is pretty entertaining. They also do a good job at their restaurant reviews. A lot of off the beaten path places mixed in.

My new favorite. Don Cafe's banh mi sandwiches. Ridiculously good and a bargain at $2.90 cents. Bellaire just West of Gessner.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

If you are ever up by Klein High School, there is a great burger joint called *Just Burgers* on Stubner in the same center as Champion Seafood.

They are good and the only place I know of that serves it on a soft pretzel bun.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

There used to be a place called "Dolan's Grill or Dolan's Drive-Inn" close to where the itty bitty burger joint is now. 

We had a bunch of sports team parties there when I was a kid. I guess they are long gone.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd like to try this place, but I'll tell you there is STIFF competition in Kemah.
I thought Stomp's in Kemah (146 just south of Kemah) was taking my vote for best burger. That is...until I tried Bakkhus Taverna in Kemah. Those burgers are by far, hands down, the best burgers I've had...EVER. 

I'm still game for trying other burger joints but for now I need Bakkhus Burgers!!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

For those that are interested in trying Little Bitty burger Barn, they have a Groupon today. $7 gets you $15 in food.

www.groupon.com

They have an iphone app that is pretty cool.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Coupon*

Could Not find it on thier site.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

*Little Bitty Burger Barn- Daily Deal.*



Ragecajun said:


> Could Not find it on thier site.


My fault.

Should be http://www.voicedailydeals.com/houston/


----------



## gold_glove (Feb 24, 2012)

Bozo said:


> There used to be a place called "Dolan's Grill or Dolan's Drive-Inn" close to where the itty bitty burger joint is now.
> 
> We had a bunch of sports team parties there when I was a kid. I guess they are long gone.


How many years ago? I'm 27 and have lived in oak forest my whole life and have never heard of that place before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

gold_glove said:


> How many years ago? I'm 27 and have lived in oak forest my whole life and have never heard of that place before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is 17 years older than you, so that would make him a Little Leaguer in the mid to late 70's.


----------



## gold_glove (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll ask my dad to see if he's heard of the place. He grew up playing at oaks dads club in the late 60's- early 70's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Bayscout22 said:


> Here is the link to the 2012 Burger bracket...
> 
> http://www.houstonpress.com/microsites/burger-bracket/
> 
> I tried Hubcap Grill over the weekend. It was pretty darn good. I don't know about knocking off Itty Bitty though.


I'm caught up in the March Madness hype...

Since I had lunch at Hubcap on Saturday and hadn't been to Itty Bitty in several years, I decided to hit Itty Bitty today. I give a decided edge to Hubcap. Let's see if they get through the first round.

PS...That's all the research my waistline will allow for a few months!


----------



## patrickjames (Jun 1, 2010)

Going to have try them !!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

gold_glove said:


> How many years ago? I'm 27 and have lived in oak forest my whole life and have never heard of that place before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mid to late 70's. It was east of Ruth's Chris. Looking at google streetview, I think Dolan's was in the building that is now Lynn's Longbranch Saloon. We moved from the area in 1980 when I was 13 so, I'm a little foggy on the exact location.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

If you are in pursuit of the best burger,

Try Moz grill on the corner of I-10 and 565....the 803 exit off of I-10.....I picked up a double bacon and cheese on jalapena chedder bread.....mmmmmmm mmmmmm


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

TxDuSlayer said:


> All I can say Champburger is the best!


Pretty darn good...with an orange milkshake of course!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I was in the area yesterday - so I stopped in at Christian's Totem (or Tailgate...whatever) on Washington.

still a **** good burger!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Here is the bracket from last year. Jonathan's the Rub won the whole thing. Well deserved in my opinion.

http://blogs.houstonpress.com/eating/2011/03/the_eating_our_words_burger_br_1.php


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Champburger has always been among the top ranked! And I'm surprised no body has mentioned Langford Grocery in Midtown.... 

IMHO Christians Tailgate has slipped on quality in the past few years. Their burgers are served all greasy and are pretty much mushy by the time you eat them. Maybe it is because we usually get them To-Go for lunch. 

And I have given Tookies several opportunities to produce a good burger, I live right down the street. IMHO Fuddruckers smokes Tookies by a long shot..... and that ain't saying much. Now I haven't been back after it was purchased by T-Bone Toms (post IKE) but when it was the original Tookies, it left quite a bit to be desired. Just my .02 cents.....


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> I was in the area yesterday - so I stopped in at Christian's Totem (or Tailgate...whatever) on Washington.
> 
> still a **** good burger!


It's hard to believe that CT's is not in the bracket. That may be the best burger in town.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Burger King!


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Tornado Burger in Stafford (Murphy road / FM 1092) is awesome.
You got to give it a try.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

adpostel said:


> Champburger has always been among the top ranked! And I'm surprised no body has mentioned Langford Grocery in Midtown....
> 
> IMHO Christians Tailgate has slipped on quality in the past few years. Their burgers are served all greasy and are pretty much mushy by the time you eat them.  Maybe it is because we usually get them To-Go for lunch.
> 
> And I have given Tookies several opportunities to produce a good burger, I live right down the street. IMHO Fuddruckers smokes Tookies by a long shot..... and that ain't saying much. Now I haven't been back after it was purchased by T-Bone Toms (post IKE) but when it was the original Tookies, it left quite a bit to be desired. Just my .02 cents.....


ya gotta eat them fresh.
any burger tastes second rate after about 15 minutes.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fishing4Life said:


> Tornado Burger in Stafford (Murphy road / FM 1092) is awesome.
> You got to give it a try.


they are probably the best bang for the buck.
maybe not the absolute best, but really good, especially for the money.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Pretty darn good...with an orange milkshake of course!


I prefer one of his fountain cokes with mine!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Fishing4Life said:


> Tornado Burger in Stafford (Murphy road / FM 1092) is awesome.
> You got to give it a try.


Their philly cheesesteak is better then the burgers.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Alright well ever since I started this thread, of of y'all were talking about little bitty burger barn, so I've been wanting to go since I live in jersey village which is t too far from there. I had the cowboy burger which was pretty **** good if I have to say so myself. I will definitely be going back to little bitty burger barn again


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

They have some sort of "heat" challenge at Itty Bitty. When I was there earlier this week some 20-something chick comes running in from the picnic tables and asks for some milk. Then runs straight to the bathrooms. At first I thought she was just being an attention HO. When she came out it looked like someone had tossed a a jar of jalapeno juice on her face.

She won a little toy firemans helmet.


----------



## gold_glove (Feb 24, 2012)

You are referring to the 5-alarm burger challenge. I've seen a grown man who proclaimed he loved hot things take one bite and say he couldn't eat any more. The sauce from that burger actually made a tv show host from a food network show actually say he couldn't eat it and then faked it for the show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

*Burger Guys* closes both locations.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

saltwater4life said:


> I recently went to "Burger Guys" that i heard about from my uncle on Westheimer between Kirkwood and Dairy Ashford. Since im in culinary school I like food but creative food as well. Everyone says the best burgers are these greasy, juicy burger with lettuce and tomato and onion. Well Burger Guys has creative burgers with about 15 different burgers and about 5 different hotdogs with a twist. I had the houstonian with fries........talk about juicy and great flavor. Buns are light and awesome, meat is quality mean and juicy as could be. These boys know how to make a burger. Their soda fountain is all vintage sodas made with real cane sugar, no fructose corn syrup.........you gotta try the dublin Dr. Pepper. The only way this place could be better is if they served an ice cold beer with it! :cheers::brew: Anyone been to Burger Guys? What burger did you have there? Thoughts?:bounce::bounce:
> 
> www.theburgerguys.com
> 
> S4L


Closed.

http://houston.culturemap.com/news/...uddenly-closes-can-only-the-chipotles-thrive/


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Any discussion of best burgers in Houston has to include Becks Prime.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

curmudgeon said:


> The Bellaire Special at the Bellaire Broiler Burger. Nothing finer. Been around about 40 years.


this!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

fastpitch said:


> this!


I love that place but my dogs won't leave me alone when I get home from there because I smell like a broiler burger. Have to shower and change clothes or there are wet noses on me constantly... LOL


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Any tried Best Burger in Stafford? It reminds me of the old style burgers.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*JC Cafe*

Do not order one from JC CafÃ©. We waited 30 min. and finally decided to go. The hawg troff was not even busy!

Burgers were always good. Something going on behind the counter....Must be a Greek thing! lol

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Whodatman (Oct 19, 2006)

Bozo said:


> If you are ever up by Klein High School, there is a great burger joint called *Just Burgers* on Stubner in the same center as Champion Seafood.
> 
> They are good and the only place I know of that serves it on a soft pretzel bun.


X2 on "Just Burgers"!

The Shack on Cypress Rosehill I hear is great and look forward to trying real soon.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

notthatdeep said:


> Any discussion of best burgers in Houston has to include Becks Prime.


as an example of what is not a good burger?

I've never been impressed with their burgers.


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

Whodatman said:


> X2 on "Just Burgers"!
> 
> The Shack on Cypress Rosehill I hear is great and look forward to trying real soon.


Went to The Shack for the first time yesterday. I was impressed! Will be going back. Soon.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> not all of the burgers are on the website, they add and remove burgers daily I believe. The houstonianIi got isn't the same as the houston on the menu. The houstonian had the ale mustard, swiss, grilled onions and grilled jalapenos with the onion bacon jam. It was really good. Not the cheapest burgers though. Definitely not a place to eat at everyday, but hey, I don't mind pay a little extra for a good burger once and a while. the fries and onion strings were real good with the different sauces


"ale mustard, swiss, grilled onions and grilled jalapenos with the onion bacon jam."

I know that I am old but it will be a cold day in he!! before I call that a hamburger!!!!


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Pasadena1944 said:


> "ale mustard, swiss, grilled onions and grilled jalapenos with the onion bacon jam."
> 
> I know that I am old but it will be a cold day in he!! before I call that a hamburger!!!!


It's starting to get a little crazy with the burgers. I went to a fairly new burger place in Ft. Worth called Rodeo Goat last week. The closest thing to a "real" burger on their menu had goat cheese and garlic herb mayo on it. 

But the one that really took the cake was the Sugar Burger - it had candied bacon, grilled peaches, arugala and jalapeno jam on it. :headknock


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

saw a few post about the burgers at Bakkhus house down in kemah. I live in the area and really hate greek food, fiance loves it, so i played it off and pretended like i gave in to go eat greek she knows i hate it and we rarely go, go some extra points haha. Anyways they have a few different burgers with different toppings, i got the one that had grilled onions and jalapeno bacon. Man it was a really good burger, very good patty the bacon was thick cut but chopped, and the onions were awesome whatever kind of sauce they sauteed them in was so good, and the bun was really good as well. One of the best burgers ive had around here in a while!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Burger Guys closed down.

http://houston.culturemap.com/news/...denly-closes-is-good-food-not-enough-anymore/


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

For those in Alvin that want a great burger - try "The Tea Room" in the antique mall on Hwy 35 (old Budget chopper store). Yes, eating at a Tea Room may be a Man Card violation, but the burger is worth the citation.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^^ haha tuck your napkin into the front of your shirt and ask them to put the ballgame on.


----------



## Bigtip (Apr 16, 2009)

Lankford Grocery, get there early and bring cash.

88 Dennis St, Houston, TX
(713) 522-9555


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

Capt. Hooky said:


> Tookies!!!! Best around!


Yes, Tookies by far!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

Give Stanton's city bites a try you won't regret it.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I've been to Stanton's and Lankford's, Beck's, and also Grub's Burger Bar but I still prefer Bernie's Burger Bus.


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

Guys meat market on OST is pretty good.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

Capt. Hooky said:


> Tookies!!!! Best around!


what a joke. everyone has there opinion though. 
imo, wb beats out tookies


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I was in the neighborhood and stumbled upon Bellaire Broiler Burger. I had the 1/2 basic hamburger. It was exactly the way I like it and the bun was toasted and crispy on the inside. I think it is one of the best basic hamburgers for 5.95.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl: at that burger painting.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wife & I had the Blue Dog & the Cowboy burgers here tonight...Yummy!

http://www.cedarcreekcafebargrill.com/home.html


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

You're in my 'hood now. I'll have to get over there, except I'm twice the age of most of the patrons there.h:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Sheila's burgers and Fries! emmmmmm!


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I know it's not Houston but Louis bait camp G town.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

There's a hole in the wall burger joint a 1/2 mile or so down Telephone road past Airport Blvd. I guess that would be south on Telephone. Been run by this cranky oriental woman for ever. Great burgers.

X2 on Louies Bait camp.

I used to like Lankfords Grocery when I worked downtown but heard they've slipped a lot in the past few years.

Looking at the above list, I've got some burger travelling to do :biggrin:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

fishingcacher said:


> I was in the neighborhood and stumbled upon Bellaire Broiler Burger. I had the 1/2 basic hamburger. It was exactly the way I like it and the bun was toasted and crispy on the inside. I think it is one of the best basic hamburgers for 5.95.


Good burgers there, just hard to park sometimes.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> Good burgers there, just hard to park sometimes.


The parking is difficult and people always try to back out of the angled parking instead of going straight under the building.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

You guys do realize that if I had a dollar for every burger post here on 2Cool I could have retired by now. LOL! Probably be close just on Whataburger posts! :biggrin:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Hullahopper said:


> You guys do realize that if I had a dollar for every burger post here on 2Cool I could have retired by now. LOL! Probably be close just on Whataburger posts! :biggrin:


Thats no ****! A burgers a burger the best one comes from the ol smokey on the porch plain and simple! ! Lol that and bbq threads wow!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

